# ISO - A-Jus Recipe?



## Chef Munky (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm  running a deli tonight for dinner.
Have a really nice well aged roast that will be put onto my rotisserie. Sliced thin then put on toasted rolls.

These guys can have Chicken, turkey,sliced ham for their sammiches.

Would anyone here have a recipe that's a TNT for A-jus made from the pan drippings. I'd like a french dip sammich to go with my potato salad.

I've tried other recipes online. Well, let's just say the dogs liked it anyways.

Thank you

Munky.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 28, 2015)

I would make a scaled down version of this Faux French Onion Soup and strain it or not.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f56/faux-french-onion-soup-92004.html


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 29, 2015)

I just strain the juice to get the onions, etc. out, add a bit of red wine, and reduce it a bit...I'm not a fancy cook.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 29, 2015)

This is probably too late, but it an excellent AuJus.

  Saute 8 oz. of sliced mushrooms, baby ports, or button, in a neutral flavored cooking oil, in a sauce pot.  When the mushrooms are very lightly browned, deglaze your roasting pan and pour into the mushroom pot.  Add enough water to make two cups of liquid.  Add 1/8 tsp. dried, powdered ginger, and 3 tbs. good soy sauce to the pot.  Cover and simmer for ten minutes.  Taste and correct the seasoning.  Remove the mushrooms from the pot to use in another dish.

This is a wonderful broth.  For your sandwiches, you might replace the ginger with a couple tbs. of either Lee & Perrin's Worcestershire Sauce, or A1 steak sauce.  A tiny bit of anchovy paste will up the flavor quotient as well.

Use this in the future for Au Jus or as a base for gravies and sauces.

Seeeeeeya' Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks Chief, that sounds good. I have copied and pasted it. Stirling really likes to dip his roast beast sandwiches and this sounds so much better than Bovril.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (May 2, 2015)

I make it with beef cheekmeat in the crockpot to begin with. I put the meat in, cover it with beef stock, throw in some cracked black pepper and cook it for 8 hours on low.

I transfer the meat to a big covered lasagne pan and smoosh all the rest of the juices out with a potato masher. I add the residual juices to the beef stock and transfer all that into a double boiler for about three hours, adding a bit of red onion and a few pinches of garlic powder and Worcestireshire sauce.

Freeze and save unless you're using it right away, and feed the smooshed-out chunk of cheekmeat to the dog, and everyone's happy.

I hate to say it but these other recipes here are probably better than mine LOL!!

Oh, well.


----------

